# Our New Goat Pens!!!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of our new set-up for goats. We have put pens up outside the barn...and "cut holes in the side of a perfectly good barn for damned goats" :laugh: (in my father's words hehehe) The girls can now have access to the outside while we can still get them into the barn and into kidding pens easily. The area where there are 2 posts close together will eventually be gates into the pens from the outside. For now, we have to crawl thru the hole in the barn to get out there with them.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oo that's nice!  I like that it comes from the kidding stall too so they can walk out.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Your dad sounds funny :razz: Nice area!


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it. And that sounds like something my dad would have said.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks guys. Hubby did a good job this time around! I'm so proud of him. LOL Glad to hear I'm not the only one with a dad who just loves goats! hehehe


----------

